# Training season



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hope everyone has a great first day tomorrow. Post pictures and stories

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

They look ready. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

We found our old pal from last year "Walking Bear" got some good videos and patched up a few dogs. All in all a great first day.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I was sitting outside at sunrise expecting to hear some hounds, nothing. (NLP) Love to hear them sing their song. Good luck and have fun gang.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Waiting for softball to be over. Half of our crew has kids in little league and travel ball, the other half of the crew are the kids. Throw in 4H and fairs, and it's tough to get out until August.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Put down on a nice track in blueberries Saturday morning came out on sow with three cubs got cool video of her taking them across first trail. Pulled off that and the rains came so hard we were washed out

Sunday put down on a track and cold trailed a long ways and never jumped. Buddy found another track and got his dog down while I was still cold trailing radio cracked “bear in the road” got caught up and went to them he had a tough loss got the bear rejumped with Red, Sally, Doc and Bailey and the race was on. 7 crossings later the little track star had out run an out of shape over weight pack of hounds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Put down on a nice track in blueberries Saturday morning came out on sow with three cubs got cool video of her taking them across first trail. Pulled off that and the rains came so hard we were washed out
> 
> Sunday put down on a track and cold trailed a long ways and never jumped. Buddy found another track and got his dog down while I was still cold trailing radio cracked “bear in the road” got caught up and went to them he had a tough loss got the bear rejumped with Red, Sally, Doc and Bailey and the race was on. 7 crossings later the little track star had out run an out of shape over weight pack of hounds!
> 
> ...


Worm burner!!! Great cardio for tubby dogs.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I wanted to tear them down this weekend mission accomplished. They’ll start to harden now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

On Saturday our group put down on a big track. Not one we would usually mess with during training season but with the rainy conditions we didn't think we could pass it up. Jumped soon after putting down and didn't get much of a run. You could call it a walk. Got some experience at baying a bear for sure. Some dogs did not impress, some did. Decided after a while that we had better get them caught. Other hound hunters will probably agree that some of their hounds are fairly easy to catch off a bay while the "real" hounds can be tough to catch off a bay. I happen to have the hardest one to catch. He will stay alone on any bay for a long time. I found out how long on this bear. Three of us were trying to get him out after the others were back in the box.Now this bear was very large and ugly. His head was all scarred up and he had no fear of man. This is very rare in my experience. He would not run from us and he charged at us when we got too close to my dog. I've hunted a long time and this bear gave me the willys. We just walked away and went to the truck. I sent everyone home cuz there was nothing we could do. 2 1/2 hours later the barking stopped and soon my dog came to the truck. Hope someone kills him this season. It won't be us as we hunt in the UP. Very proud of my dog as I saw this bear rush and huff at himm many many times and he still stuck it out alone


----------



## Hoegemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Went downstate to run this weekend. Got a good run through the travel corridor between the Luther swamp and the head waters of the White. Treed on a little 200 acre chunk. Ugly country, won't go back.


----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)

Good start to season getting lots of miles on the dogs and catching a few!! Last pic was a long walk to the tree!!


----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## dkamphouse (Nov 29, 2016)

Couple more trees today!! First had a great race and got 70lb Dumbo to climb and than walked some dogs in a swamp and had a long cold trail and treed a sow and cubs!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

dkamphouse said:


> View attachment 321823
> View attachment 321824
> Couple more trees today!! First had a great race and got 70lb Dumbo to climb and than walked some dogs in a swamp and had a long cold trail and treed a sow and cubs!


Man I'm jealous!! Couldn't have asked for a nicer day to run than today.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Another awesome weekend in the northwoods with family and friends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Another awesome weekend in the northwoods with family and friends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dude in the middle looks like he may have been partying hard this weekend :lol::lol:


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Day 2 no nap 18 month old up at 5am is rough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan Farmer (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

been following you guys on facebook those blue dogs are cranking!


----------



## MotorCity (Sep 20, 2017)

G


SMITTY1233 said:


> been following you guys on facebook those blue dogs are cranking!


Good job Smitty. My son and I will be up at the cabin riding 4 wheelers and getting the property ready for youth hunt the next few weekends. if you are running dogs, let us know.


----------

